# English bull terriers



## shane beanhard (Aug 1, 2014)

Reading up on this breed it's said they were once good allround working dogs,some people in the UK are working to restore the breed by selectively breeding for high drive,athleticism and good health,as well as outcrossing when necessary with another much more athletic type of bull terrier.

do you think it will be possible to salvage a working type?

It's a breed I'd love to see restored,and even the existing good show bred examples are physically very strong and highly driven.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

They are already working in the UK


----------



## shane beanhard (Aug 1, 2014)

I know of a few 'yard dog' types I own one like that myself.

I haven't seen or heard of any real workers,that's good news though,what sort of work are the ones you know of doing?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Stuff with teeth if you get me, not my bag personally but not in a judgemental way.
There are some in Ireland also.


----------



## shane beanhard (Aug 1, 2014)

I didn't want to mention that,there isn't any legal hunting in the UK for an English bull imo except maybe tracking.

I won't even have another lurcher unless things cool down for us,just not worth it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

working in what function?

there are good pockets of BT that can certainly work.


----------



## shane beanhard (Aug 1, 2014)

Any function would interest me,I was just interested in peoples opinions as to whether they think a good working type could be created.

there are people breeding very fit types here and I'd like to see that continue,but they need a job imo or it'll lose momentum.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

shane beanhard said:


> Any function would interest me,I was just interested in peoples opinions as to whether they think a good working type could be created.
> 
> there are people breeding very fit types here and I'd like to see that continue,but they need a job imo or it'll lose momentum.


there have always been working type bullterriers, it is not a re-creation.


----------



## shane beanhard (Aug 1, 2014)

That's good to hear,I've never known anyone here work an English bull except for the occasional nasty yard dog.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I had one that I competed with in PSA about 6 years ago.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

georgia estes said:


> I had one that I competed with in PSA about 6 years ago.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

georgia estes said:


> I had one that I competed with in PSA about 6 years ago.


That sounds very cool. Any videos?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Unfortunately I only have pictures. I am not even sure if I had a phone that took video then, lol... I will dig them up


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

1st PSA trial ever... circa 2008... in a Texas flash flood


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I've always had a soft spot for Bull Terriers, but never owned one because it wasnt easy to find a good one for my purposes (manwork, sport). 

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Great pics love it!!

Had one of these for my first dog always a soft spot for them and mine was a loyal protector 

thanks for sharing the pics.Did he title?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My brother and I had one. Brother kept it as his house most of the time but I kept him for weeks at a time when I was showing him in the breed ring. 
Wife said I'd have to make a big decision if I brought one home for keeps. :-o

Goofy, goofy dog that would glaze over and zone out when he got excited.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Ha! Seen them in a Zen state?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

brad robert said:


> Great pics love it!!
> 
> Had one of these for my first dog always a soft spot for them and mine was a loyal protector
> 
> thanks for sharing the pics.Did he title?


I totally think he could have titled however he was a very hard dog to train. He was very stubborn, felt zero pain, the kind of dog that will run through a brick wall and break his own neck while wagging his tail. If I had more patience at the time I absolutely could have put a PSA 1 on him. I don't know if I could have taken him further or not. I ended up getting a malinois and selling the EBT. Super cool dog, loved him.


----------



## christopher stevens (Dec 20, 2010)

Check out a site called "California catchers ". They hunt hogs with bull terriers. Some really nice athletic dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt Vandart said:


> Ha! Seen them in a Zen state?



Not a chance! :lol: 

Zen, to me, equates to a calm, meditation state of mind. NOT this dog for sure! :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Bull-Terriers-Dog-Owners-Guides/dp/1564651908


----------

